# wed. overnite for black fin tuna and amberjack



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

leaving out of freeport wed. be back thurs.
gonna fish cervasa for blackfin and sunrise for some ajs/groupers ect.
need two more cost prolly around 200 per person
call or email [email protected] 254 482 0088 thanks:cheers:


----------

